# Any Contact Info??



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone know how to get in touch (email or phone #) with:

1. DAVID SIKES in Corpus
2. GREG BERLOCHER in Houston

Thanks


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

too lazy to look it up??

they're both in there...


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Ish said:


> too lazy to look it up??
> 
> they're both in there...


i guess if only i were as intelligent as you...


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

You're welcome.

_(I didn't realize using the white pages took a lot of intelligence)._


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Ish said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> _(I didn't realize using the white pages took a lot of intelligence)._


You're correct - it doesn't require intelligence to use the white pages - I wasn't thinking in terms of sending them an easter basket - was hoping for a cell # or email

In hindsight I realize that I was way off base when using the word "intelligent" in my prior post, when instead something like "arrogant" might have been more appropriate

Thanks for all of your hard work


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

bartfromcorpus said:


> Does anyone know how to get in touch (email or phone #) with:


you asked for phone numbers... i got them you.

you can call the phone numbers and get the email addresses or cell #s, or do you need one of us to do that for you too?


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

You're right...I asked for help getting contact info...you gave it to me...so, thanks

I just didn't realize that asking fly fishermen for the contact info for 2 well known fishermen/writers meant I was "lazy"

And no, I don't need you to do anything more for me, I can take it from here

Thanks


----------

